# Maverick ET-73 probe question



## red dog (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi folks

Today I went to clean up the smoker temp probe on my Maverick ET-73 and noticed a black rubbery looking substance that appears to have oozed out of the juncture of the wire and probe. I was getting ready to check it for calibration because when I smoked on Sunday my Mav temp read about 30 degrees lower than the temp on my MES 40. I relied on the MAV temps for the smoke and the meat got cooked way faster than it should have. In the past the two temps have always been within 10 degrees of each other. The mav is about a year old and has never been submerged. Has anyone ever seen this black goo before? 

P.S.

Well, I just did the test in ice water and boiling water. 34 degrees cold and 204 hot at 4258 ft altitude. Right on the money for high. Rule out black goo? Probe placement maybe?


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 22, 2012)

I had the goo coming out as well and the probe eventually failed.  I replaced it with the high the high temp version.  We'll see if they're any better.


----------



## big casino (Sep 22, 2012)

I have seen some black silicon sealant I think used for some kind of grommet, or atleast thats what I think it is for... LOL

I have an MES 30 and my Maverick almost always reads  20 to 30 degrees higher, but I think it sometimes has to do with what you have inside your smoker and the arrangement  of how you placed the stuff in there, and change the way the air flow goes through the smoker, or how close you place things near the built in temperature probe for the controller,

I always trust my tested maverick probes tho no matter what the MES reads


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 23, 2012)

Try cleaning it with a paper towel soaked in isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the same thing. It must be some type of sealer in the Probes. Mine is about the same age...JJ


----------

